# Taking a break from IM



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm not going to be around for a while. It's most likely just temporary, because I love IM and a lot of you guys here, but for now, a few key people here are ruining Ironmag for me (if it's not fun here anymore, why put myself through it?), so until someone decides to STFU and back off, and stop starting shit just for the hell of it, I won't be posting here. 

I'm sorry to the people I've been helping, I'm going to ask that Jodi pick up where I left off, and you will still be able to reach me via pm or email. I will still keep an eye on your journals for a bit, but you'll be in good hands w/ whoever steps in...there's many wonderful, knowledgeable people here who can help.

I wish everybody luck w/ their endeavours and appreciate all the support IM members (my friends) have given me...I love you guys 

Leah


----------



## urso8up (May 9, 2003)

w8 
You sure will be missed around here i enjoy reading what you write and I have learned alot from you and other members on the board. I know what you are saying and tha is part of the reason i don't get involved with that many posts. But anyway Good luck on where ever you go and what ever you do.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

Hi W8 - I'm not sure what you're referring to but I do know that anything/one making you feel that way is a shame.  You've helped tons of people and devoted countless hours of your time to IM.

Be well and know we'll be thinking of you (& missing you)


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

We'll miss ya!  I'm unsure what has happened but hopefully things will get better and you'll be back sooner than ever.  

Take care!

D


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

Breaks are always good to recharge ... like all have said, you've helped many people here, so we hope to see you back.

take care


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

I must've missed something 

Anyway... enjoy your break... see you back soon!


----------



## T2G (May 9, 2003)

Come back soon w8lifter, I'm sorry to see you go!  You're one of the nicest and most knowledgeable people here; the forum needs you more than you know.     

Good luck and take it easy, hopefully, you will be back before you know it.  



P.S.  You looked GREAT at your last competition!


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2003)

Ok Leah, now break into a song.

"Don't cry for me Argentina...."


Or something as equally fitting.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Ummm w8... you are core IM!!!  
This place will not be the same without you!!!
Please dont  go for too long.
Let us know who's been startin shit and we'll    
Take care Shorty


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

I am seriously fucking bummed about this....................this sucks big time.............


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

I have been in communication with Leah most of the day and night.....and here is my POV 

The first thing I do after waking every morning is spend 2 hours plus, going from the latest post, to the last post I saw before bed......I reply and try to help/inform....wherever needed. I do the same for PM's and the E-mail I receive from certain IMers I help that way.....I'm often late to my W/O because I stay to do as much as I can. 

At work, even while helping people for 9 hours a day, I come to IM when I can to be of assistance and help where possible...... 

As soon as I get dinner, I eat in front of the computer, and do the same for two plus hours more......On weekends, work or not, even more time (IM however is often slow then) 

I/we do this because we like to, because I/we want to......I don't get or want payment..I don't want to sell supps here...the thanks I receive, the success of those I/we help, the sharing of information, and receiving help when I need it...mean everything to me...... 

However....This becomes less or no fun, when humor or leivty aside, I'm faced with ridicule, malicious comments, negative inuendo, jabs, attack on character, etc. 

I don't need to hear "Are you afraid to".."the Latest and greatest"...."the great trainer" .."your true colours"..... 

I don't even need repsect, I get plenty where it counts. But I don't need some of the Bullshit I get....I don't give BS, I don't deserve BS......I just need the space (as in "If you aren't gonna help, stay the fuck away space")....and we can get on with business. 

Special note to DaMayor and who it may concern....There is a reason besides the coach/trainee, co-nutritional advice giving, close friendship, mutual respect (whether you see it or not) relationship that I have w/w8. w8 and I do not pm each other, for reasons which are nobody's business. We talk out in the open...often there is something in the conversation that helps people, (we have also been thanked for it, several times).....it should be of little concern.... 

This is as simple as if you want our advice, it is available, we do as much as we can....working in the field...we often feel overwhelmed, but carry on, If you don't....PLEASE keep your comments to yourself, don't make us feel unwelcome, uneeded, or of less value. 

That said...I am available by PM...I will watch the board as a member/moderator...but I also "will not" be posting.......hopefully for a short time only.....I'd like to get Leah back here, and get back to fun and business. 

Thank you for your time. 

DP


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Again, this really really sucks.................


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

A special note to DM? I've been here, what? A few months, and now I'm the enemy? You're a piece of work Andrew......a real piece of work. If you think I'm going to mount some sort of attack, just to justify your poor, sad, "I'm the victim" comments, then you are sadly mistaken. While my sense of humor has run out...I will not Flame you, as much as you, and people like you deserve it. As and educator, you excel.....beyond that, you need a lot of work....Doctor.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

A general statement

In response to your lengthy reply, unfortunately, I can't stand here and comment on what or who you and w8 are referring to.   Foremost, this is a BB forum.  Most everyone is here for a reason.  BB/Fitness/nutritional advice mostly and that's what the board is.  On the other hand,  some of us come here to bring more of the laughter and still talk about Fitness/BB but tend to talk more about life and share it with others such as me.  For whatever reasons we take sides or tend to be closer to one person or not is (like you said) none of anybody's business.  I have a select few ( and a very special someone) that I tell a lot more about myself and allow them into my world and vice versa.  I've noticed that alot of newer people are coming along and I'm very happy.  I've noticed that they are very serious in their workouts and that is very cool.  

Anyway, as for w8 and DP, I don't think you should go away and allow time to heal itself.  That only works when you are face to face with a person you dislike and have to see 4 times or more a week.  This is the internet!  You belong, I belong, we all BELONG!  It's quite simple, get both your butts back here and continue on!  People need you and if someone is irking you that bad... ignore them or if it's really bad (and of course, I don't know the circumstances) reprimand them if it's way out of hand!

w8- I do recall you giving Dero advice here or at MM.com when some moron was insulting him and he stated that he was leaving... do you remember what you replied with?  If you can remember it, then I should see you here by tomorrow or Monday  posting in public!

DP- your nuts!  Get back here!  You've always replied to my most important threads when I needed you and your replies were very reasonable and very informative.  And your going to take that away from us?

Anyway, enough of my chitter chatter.


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2003)

Hey W8 and DP, we'll of course miss you until you get back.

As to anything else (this isnt necessarily concerning DP or W8), I think theres alot of testosterone in this thread, and while thats generally commendable given what we do, why dont we all cool some heels and give each other some space.  Argumentum ad Hominem arent going to help this situation, so if we have arguments to make, lets do so because we want the situation to be resolved and not because we think our testes look nicer in the store window.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2003)

I think some people take the internet a bit too seriously, myself.


----------



## tidalwaverus (May 10, 2003)

Sometimes it is best to walk away (for a little while)
Sorry, u guys should just take a break and chill.

Don't worry be happy


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2003)




----------



## T2G (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I am seriously fucking bummed about this....................this sucks big time.............




I second that katie64, especially since I just finished reading Dr. Pain's post.  


Another general statement... 

It is truly unfortunate that two of the most knowledgeable people on the board have decided to take "a break."  I visit this forum almost daily and I read as much as I can about training and nutrition because one can never learn enough.  No other forum IMO comes close to this one in regards to quality information and people.  It's more "hands on" and by that I mean that most people here know each other very well and are willing to share their knowledge and experience without restrictions. 

Most forums have a handful of people who are committed to helping others day in and day out.  I can name some of those people here at IM:  w8lifter; Dr. Pain; and gopro.  Now I am not saying that the rest of the members don't help, it's just that these particular people demonstrate their commitment to the forum and to the bodybuilding world every day...consistently: hour after hour, day after day, week after week, etc. 

After reading Dr. Pain's post I realized that he is very serious about what he does and it shows through his dedication...not only to himself, but to all those he helps here at IM.  I'm sure the same could be said for the others I have mentioned previously.  It is serious to him and to the others because they are giving of themselves...giving _TIME_, their _TIME_, a big part of their lives.  I would have never guessed that Dr. Pain spent so much time on-line helping people; whenever I read his posts or comments, I think to myself: "Damn this guy knows a lot of stuff."  Little did I know that he spends so much time doing research, posting, working (in the field), sending PM's and e-mails.  It consumes a lot of his time...daily.  He says he likes it and rightfully so, he is one of those people, in my eyes, who genuinely cares for others, he post because he means it, he posts with purpose.  w8lifter and gopro are the same way, they share the same qualities...those of a professional.  

When someone or some people feel like bashing or discrediting a person's theories or practices, it gets old real quick and it also becomes tedious (BS if you will).  Time after time these people need to hear the same shiat over and over again...and for what?  Just because someone doesn't agree with what they are posting, what they are recommending, or what they know works?  Everyone in the bodybuilding world is different; body type; metabolism; biological makeup, etc, the list goes on.  So what works for one doesn't mean that it will work for another...that's the way it is and if that is the case then some people need to step off and let those who KNOW what they are talking about do what they need to do, quite simple.  

w8lifter and Dr. Pain, if you get to read this, you are two valuable individuals and you are both NEEDED here regardless of what others might say or do.  I know how destructive and malicious people can be, but don't sweat it too much, those kind of people only care about one thing...themselves.  If they would open their eyes they would understand that only when you give of yourself do you receive, and that works with everything in life.  Perhaps one day they will understand, but in the meantime, take heed, as long as you two continue to give quality information and continue to help people there will always be the naysayers and critics.

Hurry back!  A forum is only as strong as its members...


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2003)

If I took off everytime someone here got on my nerves I would never be here.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 10, 2003)

DP & W8, I don't know what to say.  I just started a journal here and was looking forward to both of you looking at it and helping me out. But this is not about me. I hope you both return real soon, but if you don't I know it is for a good reason knowing what I do about the both of you. 
Please continue to share your talent and knowledge with people you both are great!


----------



## Badger (May 10, 2003)

Although I am not on like I was at one point I am sorry to see the two of you, w8 & DP, leave.  I hope that everything works out for the both of you and we all see each of you back here real soon.  Take care.


----------



## The Amazon (May 10, 2003)

While I certainly understand the two of you wanting to take a break and needing some time off,  I will certainly miss eavesdropping on you two.  I am particularily grateful that you have done most of your conversations on the forums and not in PMs so that I can learn from your experience.    

all the best to both of you and a BIG thanks to all the experienced people on this site who share their knowledge!

m


----------



## dino (May 10, 2003)

Listen guys, I know where you are coming from.  Trust me, & w8, you should know that I've been there before, and I've taken the internet way too personally in the past.  But you have to understand that with every *1* jerk that pisses you off, that there are atleast *3* others that enjoy reading your posts.  I may not reply to posts that often, but I do read.  And if you do not post things for me to read, then what should I be doing here.  Chin up girlie.  We want you around here, and we appreciate the things that you do say.  You have been a role-model for me, and I wish I could look more like you.  But since I can't, I'll just continue being myself.  You have over-come lots, and you have progressed beautifully.  You are an inspiration.  Keep up the good work!

If you need time away, then do it.  I totally understand.  But just remember that your friends are waiting here for your return.  And that goes for you too DP.  Just don't forget that some of us have known you for over 2 years now, and even though we haven't met in person *YET!*, I still consider you a friend, and when friends are hurting, it hurts me.

You know where to reach me if you need to vent.  I'm a good listener.

take care

dino
xo


----------



## sawheet (May 10, 2003)

I could not agree eith you more Dino, btw is good "seing you again"  W8 and pain you guys are extremely knowlegle and will be sorely missed.  I took like 4 months away just for a break of the puter, simply was too busy. I mostly would come on and read, and not comment.  I have read your postd to different ppl and this whole site revolves around it so dont stop, this is your forum!


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think some people take the internet a bit too seriously, myself.



i agree with TCD. my only words of advice to DP and w8 is that people are jackasses.  if someone bad mouths you they're just jealous because of what you two have achieved.


----------



## mmafiter (May 10, 2003)

For the people who are saying w8 and DP are taking the internet too personally, I have to say this. 

Basically what has happened is Kuso dislikes DP and vice versa. Now Kuso and Dp have had many verbal exchanges and are both at fault in sometimes being childish, so don't think I'm taking sides. 

The problem is w8 and Dp feel they are constantly being harrassed by Kuso and regardless of what you think, anything gets annoying if done repeatedly and for a long enough time.

So, basically w8lifter and Dp both help people on here for FUN in thier spare time, but if they are being bothered all the time, then why should they subject themselves to the hassle? It's not fun if you're being insulted all the time.

I actually like Kuso alot, and I have less than favourable feelings toward Dp, but I don't understand why the two sides can't just ignore each other. If there are members here I don't get along with, I just ignore them, it's no big deal. Do you ever see me reply to one of DP's posts? No.

I personally don't care either way, cause I have unlimited access to w8's knowledge and help, but I think for the sake of others who really value w8lifter's and DP's help, I think maybe both sides should grow up a little and ignore each other. 

Maybe someone in authority could mediate a solution where Kuso is told to leave them alone, and w8 and Dp are told to leave Kuso alone. 

*Ironmag authoritarian mode....off*


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> ...but I don't understand why the two sides can't just ignore each other. If there are members here I don't get along with, I just ignore them, it's no big deal.


I agree with this.




> Maybe someone in authority could mediate a solution where Kuso is told to leave them alone, and w8 and Dp are told to leave Kuso alone.


How do you know I have not already done this?


----------



## TrustNoOne (May 10, 2003)

I don't post too often here, but the reason I came to this site was to read Dr. Pains and W8's advice. I remember when they both were on ABC's site, and I came here after they left, or in DP's case, wasn't allowed back. You both give great advice and many will miss out on it. Hopefully, you both won't disappear like what happened on ABC. But anyways, you both do have lives outside this site, and thank you for giving so much of your personal time and effort to give advice.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I personally don't care either way, cause I have unlimited access to w8's knowledge and help


Among other things


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

way to lighten the situation a bit Ris...


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

Thankyou... i do my best


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2003)

Why Pick on Kuso?? Hell, he does a better job than any other. I think there is still too much personal shit still involved. Maybe they are the ones that need to be monitered!


----------



## tidalwaverus (May 10, 2003)

You guys have a big influance on a lot of people here.

And I forgot all  the guests that come and go.   

I have got some the best laughs from here.  Honestly it has kept me on my diet for a year. I'm nobody special but look what I did since last year. I got off pain killers (22 Mos) I walk now without a limp and I lost a shit load of fat. IM gets my vote for the best. It have been my motivation to keep it up. I had been working so much I just had a little time to read. I don't post a lot no time. But you guys have all of my thanks.

So don't leave 

PS my wife says TY too she can put her arms around me again.
literally


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 10, 2003)

This really is going to take a lot away from IM, you guys are very much needed here. I have learner more from you two than all IM member combined here. If Kuso is responsible for you two leaving us I think all the moderators should come up with something to do with him, if he does not agree to the term, well in my opinion he can find other BB forum to bother other people. The knowledge you both posses is priceless here, please come back pronto.

KM


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 10, 2003)

i fear the if w8 nd DP leave, others will follow and the forum will lose key members. dont go guys!


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

Interesting theory RC and the way I found this site was through w8 and MM.com.


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Why Pick on Kuso?? Hell, he does a better job than any other. I think there is still too much personal shit still involved. Maybe they are the ones that need to be monitered!


DG, I can't believe you would think DP and W8 are the ones that need to be monitored, monitored from what???  

They are the only two people in this forum that haved helped me with a nutrition and workout plan, they give their support unconditionally to people like me just starting out, and they follow through with guidance and more motivation than I've received from anyone and I have learned more about my body and how it works in the past 2 months than in my entire life from reading the excellent threads produced by these two, as well as others, there are so many posts here that can attribute to the truth of who DP and W8 are, their dedication to this forum and the members here is evident by their words alone..........

I can honestly say I have never read a post by Kuso that has given me any information as to what I should do to better myself physically, all I have ever seen from Kuso (nothing personal) is X-rated pics, and post in open chat about nothing (BS)...........so what does he have to offer others here, if he does such "a better job as any other" then where is the evidence of his profound words and education of physical fitness and nutrition, he's a moderator, what does he moderate, the nude pic thread, I mean really, he has a position here, who does he help, what newbie has been offered assistance by Kuso, and how long has he guided them on their journey of bettering themselves, it's great to laugh and joke here, but most people that become members here ( I would assume) are here for information and are seeking some sort of guidance and hopefully when the reach their goals, their offering their assistance to newcomers.....

IMO, Kuso is one of the guys that offers only laughs and degrades others when he feels like a failure of not performing his self assigned obligations of being a moderator, why is he a moderator anyway?  This isn't personal, it's an observation.....I still can't believe you said that DG.......................SYL

And to those of you that are so OK with who you are, understand that there are members of this forum that aren't OK with who they are and need people like DP and Leah, they need their guidance and strength and kicks in the ass and I am definitely  one of them, so back the fuck off........unless you have something to offer those that need expert advice.......


----------



## Eggs (May 10, 2003)

*snickers*  Now I have to retract my statement about too much testosterone and make it more female friendly.  Umm, there are too many... hormones... in here.  That said, those were some beautiful attacks and I fully commend the ranting Katie 

Why dont we let the people involved in this work it out... which namely is the moderators.  As stated before, trash talking either side is silly... and certainly attacking others for their opinion on the matter is just as much so.  This isnt survivor and we arent voting members off the forums last I heard, so everyone sit back, have a Labatt Blue and enjoy the weather.


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2003)

hey katie64.....take a look at which forums I moderate eh?  and show me where I failed in them. Even a better question....why don`t you ask who it was that put me up for mod of those forums???? w8lifter!

Anyway, to address this, yes, I hate DP. Just as he does me. We have had a several spats here and there as I`m sure most of you know/have seen. He has shown himself to me to be one of extremely bad character and a major egotist.

BUT, I DO think, and have said, DP`s knowledge is increadible, and a HUGE asset to this board, and for him to leave over a few petty threads is rediculas. TCD, Prince, gopro, TP, etc have all had way bigger fights that this. DP copped way more shit from TCD awhile back than he has off me. TCD has even had a stupid member join ( TCD`mother ) specifically to give him shit, but neither he, nor anyone else has ever taken thier bat and ball and left because of it. Damned....look at the amount of shit gopro has taken over the years, and as he said on the previous page, he`s still around. In any large group of people, not everyone is going to get along....characters are going to clash, ego`s get bruised....thats life. Usually people work these problems out eventually.

I`ve personally never had a problem with, nor addressed w8 with any problem at all other than when she has stepped in screaming abuse at me. 

Anyway, there is way more I can get into here, personal info  which I believe is the root of this thread, but there is no need to.

IMO, IM is way bigger than any individuals ego.


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2003)

Katie, I think Kuso hit it on the head! I never said that W8 and DP didn't help people or that they were not dedicated. It is the opposite. They are probably the best at what they do. But Kuso's description of DP is right on. He has proved this to members before you ever came along. I'm sorry he has you blinded and that you cannot see through it. I also think this board is way bigger than just two people!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

ok, I hate to see w8 and DP leave. but katie, you saying they are the only ones who are willing to help you and yadda yadda yadda. Yes they may be helping you and have helped you and taught you things, they are very knowledgable, but once you've been around here long enough as some of us know. Once they start helping you forget about anybody else because there plans are set in stone and your to follow them, or they will kick your ass. 

Hell in your journal the other day you asked DP about the carb cycling thing a few people on here have done. And he just blew it off never really giving you an answer on his opinion of it.

And there's another member of the board that I know they have helped alot, she feels that if she eats a piece of fuqin bread she's blown the whole diet, and a downard spiral starts.  

My point is, they are great people and very smart and great at helping people. But to say they are the best, and that this forum is going to live and die by them isn't fair to the rest of the people who are members here.


----------



## mmafiter (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Why Pick on Kuso?? Hell, he does a better job than any other. I think there is still too much personal shit still involved. Maybe they are the ones that need to be monitered!



I'm not "picking" on Kuso. Quite the contrary, I stick up for Kuso, many times and I get an earfull about it.

I was just telling people what the problem is in hopes that both sides, (Kuso and DP) could realize that the bickering and fighting is taking away the enjoyment of the site for w8. Why should she stick around if she's not having fun?

I was just telling it like it is. Not picking on people.


----------



## mmafiter (May 11, 2003)

I hope this thread doesn't dissolve into people choosing sides. Don't. I realize there are "cliques" here, but that's the same as in society in general. Not everyone's personalities mesh together, it's human nature. 

Hell, I'm not in any clique, but there are still some people I really enjoy talking to (Kuso, Naturaltan, Lina, Burner, Fade, Rusty, Albob, etc.) and others I just haven't gotten to know or we just don't have much in common. I still respect them as people and I would never speak ill of them just because they may hang out in a group together. People with common interests and goals naturally tend to bond together. It's ok.

*steps down off pulpit*


----------



## mmafiter (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> How do you know I have not already done this?



Oh great and powerful Oz......er, I mean Prince. I meant no disrespect.  Please.....Please Lord don' beat dis chile'!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....Sorry Prince....


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

Its for your own good MMA... an if'n da Prince don keep yooz chillens in line, the Lord knows whats be happenin when ya dun grown up!

Plus, you've just got to be fun to beat on... especially with you staring at everybody in the gym and all that.  Now I'm going to go and hide before NT comes and lays the smack down on me for that perhaps culturally insensitive stunt that I just pulled.


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

I meant no disrespect to anyone here(oops, taking MMA's words)......I am not part of any clique on this board, I reap all the benefits in all way's here, and most of you that talk with me know that, I have also laughed so much more in the past 2 months besides all the education I have received..........I was not trying to personally attack anyone, I mentioned Kuso because DG did, and yes Dlvmn, others are starting to help me, including yourself, I have been giving alot by being invited to this board, I am not aware of all that is involved with Kuso, DP, W8, MMA & others, and I don't think I want to know.........one of my first responses on this board was that everyone was such a riot here, laughter is a great motivator as well, I am not a judgemental person, it's just not who I am, I was pointing out an observation, I apologize for offending anyone, DP and W8 are of considerable help to me though, there are also alot of talented and educated people in this forum, I have read alot here by others as well, I was only only pointing out W8 and DP because of their decisions to leave and they have been to present my sole supporters in a daily sense.................Kate


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I'm not "picking" on Kuso. Quite the contrary, I stick up for Kuso, many times and I get an earfull about it.
> 
> I was just telling people what the problem is in hopes that both sides, (Kuso and DP) could realize that the bickering and fighting is taking away the enjoyment of the site for w8. Why should she stick around if she's not having fun?
> ...


Rob, I didn't mean you...sorry. I meant it seemed like DP AND W8 were tryinhg to make him out to be the bad guy. Maybe he is at fault some, bu there is more than him. And I certainly understand about getting an earful. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes!!


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2003)

I find my "stupid member" (TCD's_Mother) quite flatering actually.

And rather humerous.


----------



## dino (May 11, 2003)

IMO, it takes several type of people to keep a site going.

W8, DP & Kuso all do it their own ways.  And people keep coming back.  So all 3 of you, keep up the good work!


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *[/i
> 
> But to say they are the best, and that this forum is going to live and die by them isn't fair to the rest of the people who are members here. _


_

i agree with devilman here. although i will say that this thread should be abandoned real quick. ive seen this kind of shit happen on a board i use to go to that basically imploded as a result.  not good news._


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 11, 2003)

i agree with what gopro said earlier about if he got mad everytime someone bad mouthed him he wouldn't be here. there are people on this forum that i share a mutual hate for each other with because of political views (firestorm). we just ignore each other though and everythings cool. ive had spats with tons of people here but you just patch things up and move on.  bottling up anger and backstabbing each other wont help the situation any.


----------



## mmafiter (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> i agree with devilman here. although i will say that this thread should be abandoned real quick. ive seen this kind of shit happen on a board i use to go to that basically imploded as a result.  not good news.



I agree with you RC. The situation is out in the open, and both parties know the problem. There's no need to keep the negativity going. 

As "honorary" 5 star general, superpower, elite, sexually frustrated moderator.....I hereby close this thread.


.....Prince is gonna kick my ass, isn't he.


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2003)

Everybody should just stick around and do "their thing." If you don't want to exchange words with someone, just ignore them. Not everyone can get along with everyone...the world just isn't this way. There are many people that post here that make me ill, but I refuse to let the few creeps get in the way of me helping the hundreds or great people here at IM.


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> There are many people that post here that make me ill, but I refuse to let the few creeps get in the way of me helping the hundreds or great people here at IM.



Hey baby


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Hey baby



Right back at ya...


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

Ya hommos!!! (Gopro and TCD)
I say, everybody do what you have to do and come back when you come back...
Da rest of yous...Oh forget it!!!

Let's not have a public debate on what people should or should not do!!!
Just don't cross dat line!!!
Otherwise you get moderated!!!



Thank gawd Mma is NOT a moderator!!! 



BTW,happy day to all you modders!!!!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Well put, Dero!  (Aside from your personal note to TCD and GP!)


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

Well look at them sucking face in public!!!
What do you call dat???


----------



## T2G (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I hope this thread doesn't dissolve into people choosing sides. Don't. I realize there are "cliques" here, but that's the same as in society in general. Not everyone's personalities mesh together, it's human nature.
> 
> Hell, I'm not in any clique, but there are still some people I really enjoy talking to (Kuso, Naturaltan, Lina, Burner, Fade, Rusty, Albob, etc.) and others I just haven't gotten to know or we just don't have much in common. I still respect them as people and I would never speak ill of them just because they may hang out in a group together. People with common interests and goals naturally tend to bond together. It's ok.





Amen brother, you ROCK!    







> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Everybody should just stick around and do "their thing." If you don't want to exchange words with someone, just ignore them. Not everyone can get along with everyone...the world just isn't this way. There are many people that post here that make me ill, but I refuse to let the few creeps get in the way of me helping the hundreds or great people here at IM.




Yup!   

I hope you are feeling better?!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Well look at them sucking face in public!!!
> What do you call dat???



I don't know...  I am!


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Sometimes people just flat out could appreciate a break, I have taken a couple from the site myself and frankly I am glad to be away from the computer now and again. Granted I work with them all freakin day long so that helps, I'm sorry that this came out of people not getting along, but if folks want a break, give 'em a break


----------



## 101Tazman (May 12, 2003)

I was hoping this would have been seetled by now. 
This really sucks! I hope this board does everything it can to bring DP and W8 back. Please weigh the facts here we could have all or nothing. I know that I would take all the talent they have than nothing at all. Right know we have nothing at all.


----------



## Rusty (May 12, 2003)

ATTENTION:.....................

I've read every post in this thread.  And in my opinion I think everyone here needs to fucking grow up.  This is the biggest bunch of bull shit I've ever read.  You all sound like a bunch of pussy high school kids.  I can just imagin how Prince feels right now.  "He's sitting back thinking, this is not what I started.  This is not the board that was ment to be."

And I'm not talking about JUST w8, DP & Kuso.  I'm talking to everyone that has posted some juvinile BS in this thread.

Now, everyone..........go out and get laid.


----------



## T2G (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I hear ya RUSTY...

You know, last night I recevied some pretty disturbing news about a family member and I am pretty bummed, and once again, things have been put into perspective for me.  

I spend a lot of time on-line (checking all the muscle forums) and for what?  For all this TRIVIAL bullshiat, much of what is contained in this thread and in other forums?!  If w8 and Dr. Pain want to take a break then so be it...I wish them well.  It's not the end of the world right?  So fvck it...

For all you people who spend more than an hour a day on-line, get off the PC and get to your REAL life, spend time with your REAL family and REAL friends, cherish every day with them, you never know what is going to happen.  

With that said, I am out...

Take care people, maybe I will see you next time!


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2003)

You should ALL be mature enough to deal with the "man love" between TCD and I! He looks so damn good in a bra and panties that any of you would fall in love if he sent you those "special pictures" that he sent me!


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You should ALL be mature enough to deal with the "man love" between TCD and I! He looks so damn good in a bra and panties that any of you would fall in love if he sent you those "special pictures" that he sent me!



This really goes beyond the "more than we need to know" clause...    

Besides, isn't he still a juvenile?  That would mean some jail time for you buddy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 12, 2003)

* Note:  This was written last night......and seeing what has transpired....we want to say that it was never the intention of the thread to cause such friction on the Board.  We love IM, we like being here, Thank You Prince and Everyone for making IM so gr8........we also love working/playing here....and want to get back to business as usual ASAP.  After everyone has had their say, we are going to delete this thread...this is IM history that we do not need! *





First, I'd like to thank everyone for their positive and constructive comments :thankyou:

Next....about 1/2 a thread ago, I was almost  ready to return and was going to ask someone to post something for me.....this actually.......


*"We all have opinions, good, not so good, deplorable, or even neutral about almost every member here.......our "point of view" is that there is no time, space, need or usefulness for negetivity. If it isn't positive or constructive, it is better left unsaid!" *


However, as I read more......and I don't know why it's "assumed" that I waste time "hating", I felt/feel hated by some.....

I mean, I understand......why some see me as egotisical, arrogant, or conceited.......but many people have ...let's call them negative qualities......some to greater degrees than others....

..and I am willing to work on mine.....life is about growing, learning, evolving...the same way we temper our feelings about the negative characteristics of those we are close too....I don't see why some of mine might not be either misinterpreted or mitigated by my being Assertive, Knowledgeble, and Confident.

Also, not to name names, but I have given so much advice publicly and privately...I have been thanked, useful and instrumental to those now saying they "hate" or dislike me (some of it is available publicly....I don't feel the gratitude (even if you have previously showed it to me)...sorry

So back to this subject of hating or disliking......*how many of us here want to go to work, even say volunteer work...only to be harassed and ridiculed, hated by co-workers/co-volunteers?*

......I don't atttack character the way I have been attacked.....ocassionally a stray comment  happens....but I don't go out of my way to do this, the way it done against me.  I try to concentrate on the  information....

-----------

Now there is a little event going in the Mod's Private forum....w8 wrote a little something not even having to do with the original topic, but it is appropriate here, also partially in reply to other questions recently at hand... originally answering a comment as to DP and/or w8 "selectively" helping only certain individuals....posted here with w8's permission..thank you 

------------



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is complete bullshit!
> 
> Do you answer each and every thread in the forums you moderate? Are all Moderators expected to answer _every_ thread. Now if we suddenly started answering every thread (not that I have the fucking time to) certain people on this board would get their god damn panties in a knot cause we were "taking over the board" and not letting anyone else help, or hey, maybe even start w/ the ego thing and assume we think we know everything and no one else is capable of answering the question. It's bullshit ...if we answer it you and the anti-DP crusade think we're all ego, if we don't answer it, we're "being selective" ...fuck!
> ...


----------



## Rusty (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> ATTENTION:.....................
> 
> I've read every post in this thread.  And in my opinion I think everyone here needs to fucking grow up.  This is the biggest bunch of bull shit I've ever read.  You all sound like a bunch of pussy high school kids.  I can just imagin how Prince feels right now.  "He's sitting back thinking, this is not what I started.  This is not the board that was ment to be."
> ...


----------



## kuso (May 12, 2003)

DP....yes, I`ve said I`ll keep away if you do but this needs addressing.



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> * ....we want to say that it was never the intention of the thread to cause such friction on the Board.*



IF this were truely the case, both your posts would have been worded way differently to what they were.

AND more to the point...the little games you two have been playing are not acceptable by anyone here! If you don`t have the decency to post something in your own name, don`t post a fucking thing! 

Now we can get along enjoying that deal.


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2003)

So, delete it already. 


Oh, perfect timing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Heck, when was the last time Kuso even insulted DP?  This whole thing seems like there's something else going in the background. 

W8 said she just wanted to have some time to herself, that's cool. Everybody needs that at times. But at the same time having to add that somebody is getting on her nerves is obviously going to start shit and have everybody attacking.

This is kind of making me wonder how much of this wasn't just to get attention for some reason.

god damn rusty, your right this does sound like high school all over again.


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2003)

Someone pass the aspirin...I'm getting a migraine!


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> This really goes beyond the "more than we need to know" clause...
> 
> Besides, isn't he still a juvenile?  That would mean some jail time for you buddy.



No, no, no...TCD ACTS juvenile, but isn't actually a juvenile


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Someone pass the aspirin...I'm getting a migraine!



GoPro, you need some time off, Buddy!


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> GoPro, you need some time off, Buddy!



Yeah, a nice room with rubber walls and a comfy straight jacket...


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2003)

IS EVERYONE DONE YET?

how about a big group hug!


----------



## kidda9 (May 12, 2003)

I'ver just read this thread an as i'm kinda new i don't know everyone well or wot has happend in the past etc etc.But i would just like to say that if W8 or Dr p left that would be a massaive blow to to alot a pepole on IM imho.I just hope everything gets sorted out and we have W8 and Dr p posting as soon as possiable!


----------



## Rusty (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> I'ver just read this thread an as i'm kinda new i don't know everyone well or wot has happend in the past etc etc.But i would just like to say that if W8 or Dr p left that would be a massaive blow to to alot a pepole on IM imho.I just hope everything gets sorted out and we have W8 and Dr p posting as soon as possiable!



caugh......caugh.........Bullshit.........

Everyone grow up...........This shit is getting old.


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

I _knew_ there was a reason I was avoiding this thread... wish I stuck to that


----------



## CourtQueen (May 12, 2003)

Can this thread just be deleted already?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2003)

If people dont like it, dont read it!


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> i would just like to say that if W8 left that would be a massaive blow to to alot a pepole on IM



I agree, if W8 left it would not really be a good thing...


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> This is kind of making me wonder how much of this wasn't just to get attention for some reason.



 Makes sense!


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2003)

I think enough has been said here...closing now.


----------

